# Connecting 3G USB  modem



## medmedin2014 (Apr 17, 2015)

I'm new to FreebsdFreeBSD, yesterday I installed freebsdFreeBSD 10.1 for the first time on my pc (iI spent 10 years on Windows and now iI want to try FreeBSD), then I wanted to connect to internet using my 3g USB, I tried hard to modify ppp.conf to get my 3g USB working but nothing works for me, can anyone help me to write the correct settings to be able to connect to internet, here is my 3g USB settings on windows:






















The password in the first screen is : MEDINET
and the APN is : internet1.meditel.ma

Thanks.


----------

